# Handy little Guass Meter



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that i have a couple coming,i figured i'd post a link to these little guass meters.
Greg sells 2 versions,one good for lower level ceramic mags,and the better Extended Range version that'll do polymer and neo mags.

http://gravitastech.weebly.com/index.html.

http://gravitastech.weebly.com/spin-doctor-er.html

I've been using Tossedmans meter for the last couple of days,and it's gotta be one of the handiest little tools going.:thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Seen another one a couple of years back that was round . Was he also making them then or was that someone else ? Nice tool either way but i am just curious .

Bear :wave: *


----------

